# New Here... Need Opinions On My Planned Diet Change



## Lark135 (Mar 13, 2014)

*Sorry it's so long! Introduction and then I get to the point...*

Hi there,

I'm Emma and I'm new to this forum but definitely not new to IBS. I was diagnosed with IBS-A (alternating constipation/diarrhea) when I was 11 or 12- I'm now 21. I've been to many doctors and tried different meds and supplements but I have yet to find any real relief. What makes my symptoms cripplingly painful is my social anxiety disorder. From little things like going to the store or going over to a friend's house to bigger things like interviews or big social get-togethers... they all get me cramping and doubled-over in pain. This usually results in me missing out on a lot of fun things because I have to spend the day in the bathroom instead.

I am in therapy for social and general anxiety disorders, panic disorder, depression, self-harm, suicidal tendencies, and borderline personality disorder. I'm all kinds of messed up! But at least I'm trying to learn to live with it and make things easier. I have an appointment with a psychiatrist coming up where I'll hopefully be on a decent med for the anxiety which should help relieve some IBS symptoms.

ANYWAY...on to the point of this thread ((*Sorry*))... I've finally decided through myself, my therapist, and my boyfriend that the biggest way I can help myself here is changing my diet and to start exercising.

I drink MAYBE 16 oz (so like two glasses) of water/day...on a good day. Some days I drink no water. Do your best not to smack me on the back of the head for my idiocy. But growing up, my parents never really pushed me to drink water and let me drink tons and tons of soda. So as I got more independent, I kinda stuck to those ways. In the past few months I've managed to taper off soda and switch to low-sugar juices and start drinking more water. I'm improving.









As far as diet goes...oy. Rarely do I eat fruits or vegetables unless it's somehow mixed into dinner or something. It's not that I don't like them.. in fact I love most fruits and veggies. I just happen to have more unhealthy options that I choose instead. I eat a lot of junk food as snacks (chips, cookies, candy, chocolate is a favorite... etc. unfortunately). And with meals, my boyfriend comes home over his lunch break and we make something quick like frozen pizza rolls or a frozen pizza or hot dogs.

Are you hating me yet? Yeah, No wonder I'm in so much pain, right?

And exercise.. well no. I never really did any of that. But since last month, my boyfriend and I have started running 1 mile every 3 days and it's gradually getting easier. We're obviously going to bump up to more than a mile with less than 3 days in-between when we're ready. We're also going to start P90X when we move into the house we're buying (that will be around the beginning of April). Can't really do it on the top floor of the apartment we're in now... too noisy with whiny neighbors.

So now along with that exercise, I'm changing my diet. I have done some research and haven't had the best finds which is why I'm turning to you guys. I have made a list of the "BAD Foods/Drinks" based on my research AND my own personal experiences of what has hurt me. I've also made a list purely from my research of what I need in my diet. So here it is...

BAD:


All Carbonated Beverages 
Butter
Animal Fats
Coffee (all caffeine)
Candy
Chocolate
Sugar
All Dairy Products
Fried Foods
Ice Cream
All "junk foods"
Mannitol and Sorbitol (additives)
Margarine
Nuts
Orange and Grapefruit Juices
Pastries
All Processed Foods
Seeds
Spicy Food
Wheat Products
Beans
Cabbage
Broccoli?
Brussels Sprouts
Cauliflower
Peas
Onions
Bagels
Eggs

GOOD:


Alfalfa (Vitamin K)
Vitamin B Complex + extra Vitamin B12
Aloe Vera
Avocado flesh
Durian flesh
Guava
Kiwi
Oranges
Pear
Red Grape
Banana
Mango
Apple
Peach
Blackberries
Carrots
Broccoli?
Brown Rice
Barley
Oatmeal
Lentils
Chick Peas
Psyllium Powder
Yogurt
Olives
Tomato
Lettuce
Chicken
Beef (low fat)

Basically I just need you to help me with these lists. What else can I add to the good list? What should change on my lists? Anymore specific vitamins/supplements?

*THANK YOU FOR READING!*


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Where did you get your good and bad lists from?

I would suggest that you look up the FODMAPS diet. Best place is the Monash University website.


----------



## Lark135 (Mar 13, 2014)

The good list came partially from a Nutritional Health book (a section specifically for IBS) and partially from other websites talking about IBS. The bad list came partially from my personal experiences and what has made me have bad episodes and partially again from the book and websites.

I have heard about the FODMAPS diet and kinda read about it but I was really confused. I'll do more research on it on that website. Thanks!!


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Monash also have an app where you can look up the fodmap contents of certain foods. ( avail on iPhone and android)

There's also one by Baliza which is good too.

If you have any questions just post up here.

Have you had Hydrogen breath tests? Celiac test?

You could also try TCMacupuncture which can help loads on anxiety and a lot of other things on your list
Good luck


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Re the hydrogen breath tests and celiac, if you get those done you can rule out any food intolerances so then you will know what you can and can't include in your diet.


----------

